# Bullwinkle



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

We were up hiking yesterday and came across this nice bull. He should be a nice one by fall when his rack is done growing. My son wished he had brought his real camera, instead he had to use his cell phone.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun!

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Where's Rocky?


----------

